# how do I stop play biting?



## mickeyboy (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi,

My 11 week old constantly nips, bites and pulls on the hem of pants. I've tried holding him down with the tips of my fingers to simulate a mother dog's discipline, and he will laydown and relax submissively. But as soon as I let him up he goes right back to biting.

I've tried putting him in his pen and sitting with my back to him for a few minutes, but that doesn't seem to work either.

I've heard about swatting him on the nose but would rather not do that.

I know he's just playing, but I want to break the habit while he's young. Any suggestions?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwwww the joys of puppyhood  Try saying "no bite" and immediately offering a toy to replace the article or fingers that are being bitten. Bitter Apple also works against articles of clothing or furniture. But at this age the biting is natural and about the only way to get the puppy to stop playing with your pant hems and such is to redirect his attention to another source, ie a toy. Just remember your baby uses his mouth like we use our hands. So he isn't trying to actually bite you he is playing. So give him a safe toy to play with.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Sounds like you're doing everything right. the toy suggestion works as well. You see a big difference from week 12 to week 17. My pup kept on biting on hems, toes, pant legs everything. Now at week 18 he is not doing that anymore. He is still biting and we do exactly what you are doing. You just have to keep on doing it. Be consistant and follow through. it drives me crazy too. Sometimes i get nuts, my other malt didn't seem to bite as much, but Moxie is pretty spunky. I'm hoping that next week when we put him with other puppies he will calm down even more. I was told that other dogs actually teach dogs not to bite..if they bite too hard they don't get to play. It calms them down. 

Just keep doing what you're doing. And the "No Bite" Hopefully we'll both have pups that don't bite sooner then later.


----------



## robl45 (Dec 25, 2007)

My pup is just about 12 weeks and she is biting worse and worse, we say no, we say no bite, I hold her mouth shut and say no bite and it has no effect. I scream ouch and it has no effect. She broke the skin on my pinky finger tonight and she didn't really seem to care. I am at my wits end. I know they are teething, but this is rediculous. Each day the biting is getting stronger. I'm really afraid she is gonna break my finger or my wifes finger.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Another good thing is to offer chew toys several times a day or a nutritious edible chew. It can curb that need to chew on the owners...lol I would also limit her access to your hands and feet and clothing when "chewing mode" is on.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Two things - 
Don't 'swat' or hit on the nose or anywhere, please!!
Be consistent! If you yelp, say NO BITE, offer a toy, etc. - be consistent.
Good luck.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

The only thing that worked with my Maggie when she was a wee pup was to close my hand into a fist and just say not bite. You might also try to find either Merrick flossies or bully sticks because those with give something to teeth on or just a nylabone (Maggie won't touch nylabones). The only thing that you can do is be consistent!!! Good luck...It will get better, I promise!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie is 15 months old and he STILL does it. Not nearly as much as he used to, but it can really be a pain (literally). Take everyone's advice/methods and just be consistant and he will grow out of it. When Ollie does it now when I'm playing with him I tell him NO and if he continues I stop and completely ignore him. Good luck!!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I would say if saying "no bite" firmly doesnt work with the trade off of toys, then use a spray bottle with tap water. They don't like to get wet...heck, too much like getting a bath  
I have one bottle totally dedicated to Zippy. It is labeled "Zippy's NO NO bottle". It goes with us on walks too lol. It def gets their attention and they don't like it.


----------



## Mystery (Jan 7, 2008)

You act as though your dog has injured you, and stop playing with the dog. Make a huge fuss about how badly you have been bitten, and immediately stop playing with the dog. Weep, whine and act as though you are badly injured. This generally startles them and they get the idea that they have injured you. Seriously, this is what many dog training guides say, and I have found that it works. I have an Italian Greyhound puppy, who is very toothy, and has a hunting mentality, and it worked on her.


----------

